# Possible Berkshire East Gathering Soon?



## Zand (Dec 17, 2007)

I want to get out there sometime soon with all the natural. I was thinking maybe next Monday, Christmas Eve. Anyone else?


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2007)

*This Friday*



Zand said:


> I want to get out there sometime soon with all the natural. I was thinking maybe next Monday, Christmas Eve. Anyone else?



Love to go, but on xmas eve I'd probably get a black eye from the family.  I may go out this Friday 12/21 instead.  I was thinking that it might be a great day for Magic, since they got even more accum. yesterday and is still untracked by the masses.

I will let you know closer how the temperature in the house is...

p.s., I think Berk's "conditions" page is a hoot.  http://www.berkshireeast.com/html/conditions.php  Nothing like invisibility.  They must not need the $$ 
Damn! I didn't realized they skied till 430.  I quit at 4.  Then again,my legs might not have forgiven me if I did ski longer.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 17, 2007)

_Pssst... Mr. Evil.... this isn't that far from our house...._


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

Xmas Eve won't work for me, but I would like to head up there after the next dump. Great place with some natural:


----------



## Paul (Dec 17, 2007)

Probably staying a little more local for the Eve. Taking the kid out to stay out of Mom's hair, but will be expected to turn-up at my Dad-In-Law's sometime before Dinner. Definately be down for some BEast turns at a later date, though.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 18, 2007)

I am in for a Beast outing...Just not Xmas eve. We should make a date soon.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2007)

Interested.  XMas Eve aint happenin' for me.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm definitely up for getting to BEast again this year.  Like the others however, xmas eve isn't going to work for me...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2007)

Xmas eve huh......I've been thinking about getting divorced so.......................


I'd totally be down for a Beast trip but, on xmas eve, the only response i would get out of my wife would be uncontrolled laughter.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2007)

2knees said:


> I'd totally be down for a Beast trip but, on xmas eve, the only response i would get out of my wife would be uncontrolled laughter.



Before or after she socked you in the mouth?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2007)

Greg, your videos are inspiring.  Last year i went to Magic after viewing your 2/16/07 video  and  now after seeing your B. East clip, I'm going there this Sunday!!  Never been there before but it looks fun, i'm heading up with my 13 year old son.

Gary


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm up for an AZ gathering at BEast most any day (other than Christmas eve).  Pick a more user friendly day & you'll get a good turnout.


----------



## Mark_151 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm definitly up for it, but will need a little more time to let my rib bruise heel. possibly the end of Christmas Week or a little beyond.


----------

